# Official NXT Takeover: Chicago Discussion Thread



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*May 20th 2017
Allstate Arena, Chicago, Illinois

-----*










*NXT Championship*

Bobby Roode (c) vs. Hideo Itami










*NXT Women's Championship (Triple Threat)*

Asuka (c) vs. Ruby Riot vs. Nikki Cross










*NXT Tag Team Championship (Ladder Match)*

The Authors of Pain (c) vs. #DIY










*WWE United Kingdom Championship*

Tyler Bate (c) vs. Pete Dunne










*Roderick Strong vs. Eric Young*​


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Very much looking forward to the show.

Now, this is probably the weakest Takeover Main event maybe eve with Itami vs. Roode. And no knock on Itami, but the dude just hasn’t been able to stay healthy enough to care about him at a high level so this is a step down down from Naka, Balor, Joe, etc.

But Roode has had 2 great main events IMO against Naka and Itami looks good as well after that match with Strong. I expect a good match though it’s fairly obvious Roode will retain.

DIY vs. AOP in a ladder match sounds fun. I’m sure DIY will do some innovate stuff while making AOP look like beasts. Though this should hopefully be the blowoff match for this feud.

The Triple Threat with Nikki vs. Ruby vs. Asuka looks good. I’ve always like Nikki’s and Asuksa’s interactions and I’ve been impressed by Ruby from the little I’ve seen of her. So again, expecting a good match but again, the winner is obvious.

And Bate vs. Dunne will probably steal the show IMO looking back at their last match.

Looking much more forward to this compared to Backlash.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Looking forward to this Takeover, the card is a little on the weaker side but Takeovers are always freaking awesome regardless. It will most likely destroy Backlash as well lol


----------



## OptionZero (Sep 2, 2012)

Isn't it odd to only have 4 matches advertised? 

They advertised McEntyre v Blake and Aleister Black v someone for the weekly show so it sounds like they're not on the card, odd


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Bold prediction: Adam Cole *doesn't show up* and we get Kyle O'Reilly.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

This is the most hyped I've felt for an NXT Takeover since Nakamura's debut.

Hideo in the main event and it's in Chicago?!
:flairdance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ma boi CJ has to add Roddy vs Young, who was added in the show tonight



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Bold prediction: Adam Cole *doesn't show up* and we get Kyle O'Reilly.


"What is Ryle O'Keilly doing in the front row? I guess this is the place where everyone wants to be" :grin2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Looking forward to this. Really pulling for Itami against all odds. Hoping the ladder match delivers. Triple threat will be good. UK match could steal the show.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> "What is Ryle O'Keilly doing in the front row? I guess this is the place where everyone wants to be" :grin2:


"Look who's beside him !! His tagteam partner Bobby Shark !! Together they're known as BlueDragon" :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I swear if I hear Cm Punk chants during Itami v Roode I am turning off, I aint got time for that shit.

Otherwise the card looks awesome and I cannot wait.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

By now I've learned that a Takeover will always deliver even when the card doesn't look like anything special. Should be a fun show.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Pretty hyped for this. Really looking forward to the UK Championship match. Hope they get some time and JR calling it will be great.

Picks:
Bobby Roode Def. Hideo Itami
Asuka Def. Ruby Riot & Nikki Cross
AOP Def. DIY
Pete Dunne Def. Tyler Bate
Eric Young Def. Roderick Strong


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well fuck, I was really looking forward to that match, hopefully he still able to compete



> Tommaso Ciampa of DIY was reportedly injured at tonight's NXT live event in Highland Heights, KY.
> 
> Ciampa and his partner, Johnny Gargano, were facing Sanity at the show. A few minutes into the match, Ciampa dived off the ring apron onto Sanity and hurt his left leg. The match was quickly stopped and ruled a no-contest. An upset Ciampa hopped to the back yelling, "get me the f--k out of here."
> 
> Ciampa and Gargano were scheduled to face NXT Tag Team Champions The Authors of Pain for the titles at NXT: Takeover this Saturday.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2017/0518/626321/breaking-former-nxt-title-holder-reportedly-injured-at-live-event/


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

I reckon Roddy and Young can put on a good match, I'm excited for the PROG-... I mean UK Title match. Otherwise I'm kinda... eh on this, especially now #DIY might not even be in action. I'm also guessing they must be adding some matches to the card, unless this is only gonna be like an hour special or something?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good card! Looking forward to this Takeover.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Man, I really hope that the DIY match can still happen. That was by far and away the match that I was the most excited for. Even if Tomasso can't compete, maybe they could bring Drew in to take his place, considering him and Johnny have teamed before. I would just really be sad to see that match taken off the card. Get well soon Tomasso.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Only title change should be #DIY beating AoP. Get the tired unbeatable push off AoP while still protecting them as it's a gimmick match so neither are pinned or submit. Also Ellering could whine about how the match favored the smaller wrestlers and hosses don't climb ladders. 

Tyler Bate should keep his title. I think longer reigns add certain prestige and establishes the title better. Now I might have a DQ or count out finish or something to protect Dunne and maybe set up Bate vs Dunne for UK Title II for Brooklyn or some UK show. 

Given the recent television show booking, it's glaringly obvious Roode is retaining. I hope Itami is sent to 205Live and the CW division after this. Roode could move on to McIntyre, Black or Roddy Strong. 

Asuka should retain. At this point I think I keep her undefeated until her call-up. Have the Women's Invitational Tournament crown the new NXT Women's Championship after Asuka vacates the title after Takeover Brooklyn to move up to the main roster. Keep Asuka undefeated until Charlotte vs Asuka at WM. 

Strong vs Young - meh, don't really care. Will care more if Adam Cole comes out of the crowd Savio Vega style to make the save for Roddy on the wrong end of an extended 3-on-1 beatdown, but that would make the other faces in the lockerroom look like dicks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is another TakeOver special that feels rushed and is coming way too soon after the previous one. That said, the next one isn't until August, so we do have a nice break after Chicago. 

My thoughts on the card: 

Roderick Strong Vs. Eric Young = I'll say this. The recent videos WWE did made me care more about Roderick Strong than literally anything else he's done his entire career. Very well done and gave us a more human side to him that gives us something to connect with. He isn't the flashiest personality and doesn't have the best look, so the best option is to go emotional and human and it was good. Not sure who is going to go over here. I'll pick Eric Young and put Roddy in the role Tye recently had where he struggled against Sanity until finally getting the big win. 

Tyler Bate -c- Vs. Pete Dunne: WWE UK Championship = The match they had to close out the tournament earlier this year was great, but they've done so little with the UK title that I find it hard to get too excited about this. For a brief bit, I forgot the title even existed to be honest. I don't know if they'll be able to recapture the energy they had at the UK Title tourney, but it should be a good match regardless. Whoever goes over depends on who they want carrying the belt for the new UK show. I'll go with Dunne to win the title just to have a heel help carry the show. 

Asuka -c- Vs. Ruby Riot Vs. Nikki Cross; NXT Women's Title = In a weird way, Ember Moon's injury was kind of fortuitous. Right now, she's the only one that's been a true threat to Asuka (Asuka had to cheat to beat her) and a rematch deserves more time to simmer. Throwing Ember into a multi-person match would have undercut that a little bit. Anyways, this might end up being one of the better Women's Matches in a while. When they moved most of the Women's roster to the main show, it left a lot of spaces to fill and they've been struggling. However, Nikki Cross and Ruby Riot have been fine additions and Nikki in particular plays her character to the max, and I expect a good fun match out of this. Asuka is retaining through. I don't doubt that at all. 

Authors of Pain -c- Vs. DIY: NXT Tag Title Ladder Match = I just read that Ciampa got injured, which is unfortunate. I guess we'll find later if he'll be good to go for this match. Its a shame though because this was really the best built match on the show with DIY finally getting Authors of Pain 2 on 2 and in a match that favors their style of wrestling. Could a Ladder match be the Achilles' heel to the AoP? Don't know. The Tag Title matches have really been stealing the show at TakeOvers lately and I was kind of hoping that trend would continue even without The Revival to carry the load. I'll pick AoP to retain though if Ciampa has to be replaced, they might put the titles on the new pairing just for shock value. 

Bobby Roode -c- Vs. Hideo Itami: NXT Title = Roode's been killing it lately, but this match feels a little rushed and is something they are doing just to get it over with. I expect the match to be good though. Roode will almost certainly retain. 

So, that's TakeOver. It reeks of a show that was rushed together and doesn't have a whole lot of build or intrigue to it, but TakeOvers have managed to be good despite that, so we'll see.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

HHH said Ciampa was good to go as of now for tomorrow. no tear. no fracture.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Roderick Strong should go over Eric Young but then have to go through Killian Dain next as a big match.

In all sense of making things more interesting considering Pete Dunne has the more interesting persona for an otherwise sorta lacking tension UK belt, I'd like Pete Dunne to pick up the belt to have a very interesting heel start off the UK show.

DIY has done all they can in NXT, they're great, but they should lose and get a farewell fanfare from the crowd while we set up Heavy Machinery vs. AoP.

Asuka should retain, even more so with Ember Moon injured, I think Nikki Cross is READY to get gold, but we have obligations to fill and we can't move forward until we address the Ember Moon/Asuka arc.

Itami should go over, Roode is an interesting champion, but Itami is the last of the NXT 5 not to get the belt and he's one of those guys who can't afford to even touch the main roster until he's had the title. You can even pop the title back onto Roode if need be, because BY ALL means, Roode is the best NXT champion since Kevin Owens, but the skills of KENTA should be shown off here and showcase his big match skills, he's the last of the NXT 5 to do such. Plus I CANNOT see Itami coming back from that oh so stingy promo of "YOU CAN TELL YOUR KIDS, DADDY FAILED". You gotta win after that.*


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Most interesting NXT card of the year. Mainly due to Dunne/Bate II. So curious how Chicago reacts to these two.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to this, think Bate/Dunne could steal the show.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Looking forward to this, think Bate/Dunne could steal the show.


Looking at the card, I don't see how it can't. The card isn't bad at all, but when you're looking at potential MotN, nothing else really looks like it has a chance.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Pete Dunne the bastard son of Tim Roth :booklel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let's go Hideo. :dance


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Rooting for Hideo big time. 110%.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865779983494631424
I cannot believe I am actually excited for a Bobby Roode match :lol

Hell of a card overall. Could end up being one of the best Takeovers ever.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Pulling for Hideo to turn in a strong performance here. 

Glad the injury Ciampa suffered wasn't serious enough to keep him out of the match.

Should be a fun show.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> "Look who's beside him !! His tagteam partner Bobby Shark !! Together they're known as BlueDragon" :lmao:lmao:lmao


I wouldn't complain. NXT needs a new tag team.

Also, two takeovers now and Ohno doesn't have a match of his own. You have Chris Hero for months and do nothing with him? WTF are they doing?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm just here to watch Asuka. @Mordecay Sasha likes Peyton too :woo*


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Excited for this. I think this Takeover is gonna be awesome.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Crimson Mask said:


> I wouldn't complain. NXT needs a new tag team.
> 
> Also, two takeovers now and Ohno doesn't have a match of his own. You have Chris Hero for months and do nothing with him? WTF are they doing?


Ohno did wrestle at the last Takeover. He was a last minute addition to the Team Dillinger vs. Sanity match.

And I get what you're saying, but it's been pretty clear since they brought Ohno back that they don't plan on making him one of the top guys on the brand. More as a guy to make others look better.

And with 4 title matches on this show, there's not much room for him. Hell, guys like McIntyre and Black aren't even on the main card because they're still holding them back in a sense.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Only a couple new shirts for this Takeover - Not even sure why they offer Aleister's in a kids size...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Only a couple new shirts for this Takeover - Not even sure why they offer Aleister's in a kids size...


You would think Black's shirt would be, well, black.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

i will watch it too. didnt watched ny nxt episode since wm.
nxt takeover will once again deliver as allways while the main roster shows will keep struggle lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> You would think Black's shirt would be, well, black.


That was the first thing I thought of, white just doesn't really fit haha


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Only a couple new shirts for this Takeover - Not even sure why they offer Aleister's in a kids size...


those shirts arent bad love the Roode shirt


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Adam Cole chants already filling the arena according to twitter.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> You would think Black's shirt would be, well, black.


No man is ever truly evil. 

I sorta dig that it is white because the expectation would be that it would be black. Just as long as he doesn't wear it to the ring as it would muck with his entrance. He can wear it in backstage interviews and the like.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm really liking that Roode shirt.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Are Takeover preshows always 30 minutes instead of an hour like the main roster PPV's?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm just here to watch Asuka. @Mordecay Sasha likes Peyton too :woo*


Sasha always has been a big fan/supporter of Peyton, in fact, all 4 HW are, but Sasha and Bayley above all. Sasha is such a big fan of her that she included her in her Dream Survivor Series team back in 2015 when Peyton still was an unknown jobber










Even in a recent interview during the European tour she put her over as her favorite on the current NXT womens division

https://alvinology.com/2017/05/14/wwe-superstar-sasha-banks-undertaker-peyton-royce-plane-rides/

So yeah, I know all of that. I just hope that all that support help her in the long run


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

NXT always has awesome music for their shows, also Charly looking fucking amazing as usual, I wish she would host all the preshows tbh


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Only a couple new shirts for this Takeover - Not even sure why they offer Aleister's in a kids size...


And still no Peyton and Billie Iconic shirts despite they promote the hell out of it on social media, live events and tapings, but NWJ and AOP got their shirts a long time ago :fuckthis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope this ladder match doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really hope DIY wins the ladder match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NXT Chicago is gonna murder Backlash.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Up at 6am and cant sleep so will watch this and head to sleep after.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> NXT Chicago is gonna murder Backlash.


Takeovers usually do murder the main roster Pay Per Views.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Ember Moon is seriously the Apollo Crews of NxT. STOP FRIKKIN SMILING!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ember is still weird and lifeless at promos I must say


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

OMG if Adam Cole is there I will mark the Fuck out.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> No man is ever truly evil.
> 
> I sorta dig that it is white because the expectation would be that it would be black. Just as long as he doesn't wear it to the ring as it would muck with his entrance. He can wear it in backstage interviews and the like.


Everyone has to shill their own merch on TV. Hell, Bray Wyatt wrestles in his own shirt. Black will be no different.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Ember is still weird and lifeless at promos I must say


Yeah, and I still don't really understand what her character is supposed to be haha


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

Excited for Bobby's big ppv entrance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Someone said "Iconic"?










BTW, fuck you Rosenberg you sell out POS


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm here for this one... Weee


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It's starting :mark:


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Charly looking on point tonight


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Moment of truth @MarkyWhipwreck.

Let's see if you boy shows up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

You're right Hideo it isn't "Bobby Roode's NXT" it's "Adam Cole's NXT" :jericho2


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope this crowd isn't full of morons and we hear no CM Punk chants


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just waiting to see Adam Cole Bay Bay!

Would be awesome the lights go out and you hear "Who's ready for story time with Adam Cole Bay Bay".


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Best thing about NXT Takeover? No Reigns and Bayley for anyone to bitch about! >


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I always get so fucking hyped for Takeovers, I wish I still got that feeling from the main roster PPV's


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Young Boy Tom looking on point tonight as always.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Man Sanity should be way bigger than they are man..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I feel like Sanity has opened the last 3 NXT Takeovers.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Just waiting to see Adam Cole Bay Bay!
> 
> Would be awesome the lights go out and you hear "Who's ready for story time with Adam Cole Bay Bay".


I would mark the fuck out. :mark:


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

There's that same guy at the front row that's in every PPV event in WWE.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Therapy said:


> I hope this crowd isn't full of morons and we hear no CM Punk chants


.....Dude, we're in Chicago, the crowd is full of smart fans, and the guy in the main event uses the GTS as a finish. You know what's coming.

Side note: Fans are starting to get behind Roddy a lot. Amazing to see once you give fans a reason to care about someone, they do. Shocking, I know.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I wish Young would stop making his retard face.. Sanity come out like badass hells angels ready to kick puppies and then Eric has that stupid look on his face when the bandanna is removed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone think Crazzy Steve might debut here with Sanity?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Still not 100% sold that Adam Cole will be there but I can't lie, it'll be great to see my boy here tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Therapy said:


> I hope this crowd isn't full of morons and we hear no CM Punk chants


As much as I'd loved this, they're in Chicago man.. You know they're gonna chant 'CM Punk' at some point in the night.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

You trying to tell me the ref didn't see that? LOL


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

YankBastard said:


> There's that same guy at the front row that's in every PPV event in WWE.


Which one? Brock Lesnar guy or the one you can't figure out if they are a male or female with long straight black hair?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL, ref is just as bad as NJPW refs, he was looking at the interference


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Still not 100% sold that Adam Cole will be there but I can't lie, it'll be great to see my boy here tonight.


I feel the same way.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope my boy Pete Dunne wins the UK title tonight, its long overdo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My stream is crazy behind.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Here we Go!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice drop kick! Very Orton like


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I just can't invest in this strong guy :shrug


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi everyone! Here for this one. Hoping for solid show.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Roddy vs Eric Young First up!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

MMMMD said:


> I just can't invest in this strong guy :shrug


Not the only one... He's just... Plain.. Great wrestler but.. What am I supposed to invest in?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Don't know why EY went back to trunks, i thought the tattered gladiator belt thing fit his character more.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Therapy said:


> Which one? Brock Lesnar guy or the one you can't figure out if they are a male or female with long straight black hair?


The guy a thread was made about. The one with long straight hair.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

God fuck off with 10 chants he's not even there anymore


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Hilarious on twitter, everyone is reaching for ways that Adam Cole will be here tonight :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Strong is playing the Cena match.. Get his ass kicked the entire match.. I feel Hulking Up coming any second now..


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Actually pretty stoked for Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne. Digging this UK stuff.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

HE DID IT !!!!!!!!!!!!! END OF HEARTACHE !!!!!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Eric Young carried that entire match..


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

pretty good opening match. Off to a good start


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Good match to start the show off


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Eric Young is like 37 years old but looks like he's about 50.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

End of Heartache :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

YES! He finally used End Of Heartache!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol after every match i'm gonna be waiting to see the camera pan to the crowd and show Adam Cole.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm oddly attracted to Ruby Riot, even with that beak of a nose.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Come on Pete Dunne has to win this, Bate has had a good run but its time Dunne takes whats his.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm oddly attracted to Ruby Riot, even with that beak of a nose.


I just can't get past the nose.. I don't encourage plastic surgery often but.. Yeah.. She should get that fixed


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know if it is a good idea having this match this early


----------



## Burke93 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey guys, stub hub just shafted me so if anyone is near takeover tonight or knows someone near the event I have two tickets in row 3 of section 4 (that's the side facing the cameras) on the floor, seats 5 and 6 that they won't let me relist because the event has started. So, whoever e-mails me at [email protected] can have the two tickets for free. I don't post here a lot but I used this forum for my wrestlemania travel. I am waiting to board a plane, so I wont be able to respond for too long unfortunately. God speed.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

JR!!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> I just can't get past the nose.. I don't encourage plastic surgery often but.. Yeah.. She should get that fixed


For me it's all the tattoos, I don't mind if women have a few here and there, but when they are covered in them it's just a massive turn off for me.


JIM ROSS :mark:


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

JR!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Good Ole JR! Great to see him back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

JR :rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes


----------



## Burke93 (Oct 8, 2015)

That's third row, ring side, facing hard camera.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Bah Gawd! :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Pete fucking Dunne! One of the best heels in pro wrestling today.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Damn, my bathroom break match is pretty early in the card.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Good Ol' JR


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm oddly attracted to Ruby Riot, even with that beak of a nose.


:tripsscust:tripsscust

I mean, I get why you like Carmella










but Ruby? to each their own I guess


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Time for Thighler Jailbate


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Bate looks like someone who just got told they're losing the belt :lol


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

You never know what will get you over with the fans. For Bate, it's his goofy wave. I find myself doing that.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> :tripsscust:tripsscust
> 
> I mean, I get why you like Carmella
> 
> ...


It's not like she's topping my list or anything :lol I think she's alright though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bruiserweight chants :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't wait to see Dunne dominate the CW division one day.

Really dig his style.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

God it's so good to hear JR's voice on WWE programming again, theres just no one better plain and simple.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Still not 100% sold that Adam Cole will be there but I can't lie, it'll be great to see my boy here tonight.













:grin2: :wink2:


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Opener was amazing.

This match should be great.

These themes sound like a band is just improvising in the back..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Them "Bruiserweight" chants! :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> Can't wait to see Dunne dominate the CW division one day.
> 
> Really dig his style.


Dunne could be top heel on SD easily in a year 18 months

Want to see him and Nakamura/Cena and styles not in cw division


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Feels like I'm watching a sophisticated program.. This is odd for me, lawls!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> It's not like she's topping my list or anything :lol I think she's alright though.


I find myself really attracted to Nikki Cross, she has a pretty cute face, and i must say the crazy thing is a bit of a turn on.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jesus christ is the ring side LCD broke? All that fucking bright yellow is giving me seizures.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I find myself really attracted to Nikki Cross, she has a pretty cute face, and i must say the crazy thing is a bit of a turn on.


Yeah, Nikki Cross looks pretty good.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm oddly attracted to Ruby Riot, even with that beak of a nose.


she's definitely cute.

I'm a sucker for punk looking chicks or girls with short-ish hair.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

See, even JR knows the apron is the hardest part of the ring.

Not so sure about his Falcon Arrow pinfall knowledge, though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Jesus christ is the ring side LCD broke? All that fucking bright yellow is giving me seizures.


I was wondering the same thing, looks like the graphics its supposed to be displaying got fucked up


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I find myself really attracted to Nikki Cross, she has a pretty cute face, and i must say the crazy thing is a bit of a turn on.


Nikki's hot, been attracted to her before she came into this whole Sanity look


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Will these 10 chants ever go away?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> I was wondering the same thing, looks like the graphics its supposed to be displaying got fucked up


Exactly.. It's like someone disabled "Fit to screen"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its time for Tyler's title reign to come to a Bitter End.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

See, these are the types of dudes that should be drafted to Smackdown and RAW.

I fantasize about both shows having this level of talent and having a competent creative direction..


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

Slow count 

Отправлено с моего A0001 через Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Pete Dunne is the biggest f*cking asshole.... and I LOVE IT! :mark:


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

UK chants :mark


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

:lol Tyler Bate did something that Reigns fans brag about him doing


----------



## EC3 • (Jul 31, 2016)

Stinger Fan said:


> :lol Tyler Bate did something that Reigns fans brag about him doing


Emergerd super strong!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Very good match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The airplane spin is the dumbest move in wrestling, doesn't it make you just as dizzy as ur opponent?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

spin any faster and they would have taken flight


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:mark: That powerbomb


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THIS F*CKING MATCH! :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn! Suplex into a sitout powerbomb nice!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy crap, I've never seen an airplane spin done with so much discontent..


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Man, the crowd is fire tonight , cant blame them very good match going


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

The crowd for this >>>


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

YAS I LOVE THIS MATCH


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HOLY SHIT. this match. wow.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

validreasoning said:


> Dunne could be *top heel on SD easily in a year 18 months*
> 
> Want to see him and Nakamura/Cena and styles not in cw division


Hmmm, I don't know about that. Not saying Dunne can't get there eventually, but something like that takes time. In his case, I'd think at least 2-3 years. Dominating both the UK and cruiserweight divisions before getting a smooth transition to a main SD/RAW spot seems like the best case scenario in terms of building Pete Dunne, I think. Maybe even throw British Strong Style back together on WWE TV to add that extra light something.

Regardless, he and Bate are having a barnburner right now :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:mark: :mark: THAT FUCKING CLOTHSLINE


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

What a match this has been


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol the main roster ppvs couldn't get the fans this into any of their matches if they tried.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

holy shit this match is on fire


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Great match!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Great Match


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*HOLY SHIT THESE ARE SOME STRONG MIDGETS THROWIN SOME SICK STIFF SHOTS!!! THAT'S A REAL REBOUND CLOTHESLINE AMBROSE, FUCK YOU!!! LETS GO ROIDED BREEZE!!! :woo :YES :garrett2*


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

This crowd is really proving that "Dive" thing right lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Fight forever chants :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's a shame NXT is just so shit nowadays.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

OH MY GOD.... That DDT.. :mark: 

This fucking match.. :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Spiral Tap!!! Holy shit!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SPIRAL TAP !


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Holy shit!!!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Jesus Christ! This match :O


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HOLY SH!T! :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

A fucking spiral tap? Jesus christ


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Was that a fucking spiral tap???


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

YEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

**** 1/2


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

That. Fucking. Match!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Memories...................


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

****** *Match....

That was fucking incredible to watch.. I'm a little wet right now..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

What a fucking match! :mark: I feel bad for whoever has to go out next and follow that.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

AND F*CKING NEW!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

4.75* :clap :clap :clap


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

amazing match

I would not have been mad if Bate retained after this, to be honest


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Ok, end the Takeover.. nothing's topping that tonight

Dunne >>>>>>>>>>>

Big up Bate too man really brought it


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good match.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

MOTY contender right there.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

That match was fucking amazing! Happy to see Dunne win the title.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

can anything really follow that? i mean jesus.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*ROIDED BREEZE WON!!!! :yay :fuckyeah :garrett2

THESE GUYS MADE THE CRUISERWEIGHT DIVISION LOOK EVEN SHITTIER THAN IT ALREADY IS!!! MAYBE TOO MANY KICKOUTS, ESPECIALLY AFTER A SPIRAL TAP, BUT STILL AMAZING ALL THE SAME! GREAT MATCH!!!*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Fuckin hell. Figured it'd be match of the night but damn.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:clap God, what a match. These lads ain't fucking around :clap


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Dunne and Bate make me proud to be English, both fucking amazing to watch.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Give that guy a snack, he is EATING THE DAMN TITLE!!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Awesome I remember seeing him on PWG BOLA I like him congrats new champ.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Decent match to be fair.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866093005240913920


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Feel sorry for whatever match goes on next haha


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ok, a little over board a couple times but fuck it. They needed a match like this for the new UK Brand. Bate broke out a damn Spiral Tap.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

UK Champhionship match. Take all my money.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Now Dunne can get advice about how to do a proper spray tan.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

MMMMD said:


> Ok, end the Takeover.. nothing's topping that tonight
> 
> Dunne >>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Big up Bate too man really brought it


That goes for tomorrow night also. Hell, that is a MOTY candidate!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Phaedra said:


> can anything really follow that? i mean jesus.


Adam Cole appearing is the only thing that can follow it.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

That's one I'm gonna be watching a few time more, that's for sure. Fuck.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

It wasn't even like Strong vs EY was bad, it was damn good ... This just was better 

By god listening to JR made me wish they said fuck it and revamped 205 Live and let King sell it commentary. MAybe position not to Full Sail but somewhere up north or in Cali and tape 4 episodes once a month with a guy like King selling the shit. JR amped that match up and King could do the same and put some people over.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, poor girls. At least the tag teams have the ladders, they don't have shit


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Decent match to be fair.


Biggest understatement of all time lol

That was easily best match of the year so far under the WWE banner


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God this match is so fucking predictable, no way Asuka loses this when its obvious they're saving Asuka losing for Ember. But it would be nice to see Nikki get the win as a shocker.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Adam Cole appearing is the only thing that can follow it.


Maria Kanellis walking out probably could too. She just graduated college, was always massively over, it is her hometown, and she is one of the hottest acts in the world. 

Bennett can come too I guess


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Adam Cole appearing is the only thing that can follow it.


That is about IT, i'm left breathless. They straight up beat the shit out of each other.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

validreasoning said:


> Biggest understatement of all time lol
> 
> That was easily best match of the year so far under the WWE banner


This.. This.. This and this.. It's not even an overreaction.. Holy shit.. The only times you can see matches like that are usually reserved for NJPW.. No one expected anything under a WWE banner to put on a match like that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Asuka's title reign has just gotten so boring to me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:woo IT'S ASUKA TIME!!!! :woo

I get what I came for after seeing an unexpected 4 & 1/2 star match, and finish with the Spurs getting their asses whooped on their home floor. Tonight is a good night :curry*


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

validreasoning said:


> Biggest understatement of all time lol
> 
> That was easily best match of the year so far under the WWE banner


Cena/Styles still happened this year, so nope.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> *Bennett can come too I guess*


:lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know why, but I think they switched the order in the matches, since Womens match is always 2nd to last at Takeovers, but they know the ladder match can't follow that


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

fingers crossed for Nikki tonight, bitch is crazy, love her. 

this match was always destined to be good i hope the crowd can keep up their energy and keep them going, take them to a great match.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Geez I see the UK wrestling fans overrate things as much as the NJPW fans. Anyway, hearing Asuka speak again in this video, she's gonna struggle if they ever bring her up. You dont have to cut the best promos ever, but damn a sentence that people can understand would be nice.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Great match, still can't stand NXT crowds.

Always ruin matches for me, STFU and let me enjoy matches you pricks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Weird that Ruby gets a bigger pop than Nikki


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Hope these chicks are amped up after that last match and ready to make a statemet of thier own.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Nikki! :mark:


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, this match should be good, but the result is super obvious..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

NXT really needs to start bringing in some big tag teams from the indies, the entire division right now is AOP and DIY. They aint got enough time to build a new team from scratch with developmental talent, they need to get some big name teams in there, cause i can't see any current team on a Takeover card other than DIY and AOP right now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Despite being as great as she is, I think Asuka has yet to have a "great" match since debuting.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

even though we know Asuka is winning I hope they give us a good match to make up for the predictability


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I got Lady Nakamura retaining here.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Heel Asuka is cool I must admitt, hope she wins


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> Biggest understatement of all time lol
> 
> That was easily best match of the year so far under the WWE banner


Cool


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866095849411141633


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Despite being as great as she is, I think Asuka has yet to have a "great" match since debuting.


Agree, even as an Asuka fan, and i will defend her reign too, but I agree, I havent seen a good match from her. Her best one was with Bayley a long time ago lol at best her matches have been okay


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

PaulHBK said:


> MMMMD said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, end the Takeover.. nothing's topping that tonight
> ...


Yea I gotta say that I'm British and didnt like that show friday, don't really like spot matches or technical style but that was pretty fucking awesome. 

Dunne is an obvious heel, that powerbomb was amazing and the bitter end might actually be my favourite finisher now.

Bate has really good babyface fire and I found myself wanting him to win.

The crowd and commentary really sold that match as a big deal. 
Good for those lads. Probably the biggest 20 mins of their life's.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Despite being as great as she is, I think Asuka has yet to have a "great" match since debuting.


Thing with her matches is that the finishes are very sudden and anticlimatic, probably all of her Takeover matches are like that besides the Emma and the 2nd Bayley match


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I reckon Ruby might pin Nikki in this one.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Forgot this was on. What have I missed?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Weird serious question.

Is Ruby Riot the only female in WWE allowed to show bare leg skin? Everyone else is required to wear stupid stockings.. Even Asuka barely showing any leg is wearing them..


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

ellthom said:


> Agree, even as an Asuka fan, and i will defend her reign too, but I agree, I havent seen a good match from her. Her best one was with Bayley a long time ago lol at best her matches have been okay


Her match with Ember was better than the Bayley matches, it was great.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bayley <3 said:


> Forgot this was on. What have I missed?


Probably the best match of the year so far under the WWE flag.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I'd pay money to see Asuka batter the shit out of Tyler Bate..... :ha


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I am legitimately terrified of Nikki Cross.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll give ASUKAA more than an inch. :curry2


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne stole the show already. Nothing will top that tonight. I am so fucking sold on UK wrestling. Best thing going in WWE right now. Easily.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This match has been meh so far.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

unk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DJ Punk said:


> Nothing will top that tonight.


Or likely any other WWE match for the rest of 2017.. If you erased all the WWE logos from that match and showed it to someone. No one would believe that match took place under the WWE Banner..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DJ Punk said:


> Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne stole the show already. Nothing will top that tonight. I am so fucking sold on UK wrestling. Best thing going in WWE right now. Easily.


Yeah, it seems a lock for MOTN.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Did Ruby work the Chicago indies? I find a bit surprising seeing her that over


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

good sequence


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Crowd is behind Ruby.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

It's a real shame Ember Moon got injured. I was actually getting in to her, my first bit of interest in anyone from NXT in a very long time.:shrug

This match could really have used her.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Match has been quite good so far imo.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Did Ruby work the Chicago indies? I find a bit surprising seeing her that over


She was a regular at AAW, Chicago's main indy fed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ruby and Ñikki are making a good show of this.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

LOL


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fucking bullshit.. Absolute bullshit...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Another Asuka match with another weak finish.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Asuka wins lol...

Seriously though, she pins them both... Cmon


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

...LOL what a whack finish


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL, Asuka looking strong af at the end


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm kind of bored of Asuka honestly.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Finish was lame, Asuka took too long & ref had to slow his count


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

burying both at the same time :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Bring Paige back down in NXT for one more match and have her put over Asuka :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Decent match by Ruby and Nikki. And SHOCKER Asuka comes in and pins them both. What a crap finish.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

well it was above average at least

Where is that guy that told me that all Asuka matches end abruptly lol. I guess we can add this one to the list.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I wasn't impressed at all by Nikki nor Ruby, especially after that awful top rope Rana. This was easily Asuka's worst big match since signing. Oh well, off to watch the WARRIORS :sashahi.*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MMMMD said:


> Finish was lame, Asuka took too long & ref had to slow his count


Her timing was off a few times in that match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Goldberg who?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Decent match aside from the ending which was slightly botched.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh I was hoping someone was going to jump asuka there. shame.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Asuka doesn't bury anyone"

*She pins both contenders at the same time*

...


----------



## 1990WCW (Nov 21, 2016)

I've been watching wrestling, many promotions, since 1990. 

Dunne vs Bate may be one of the best matches I've ever seen!!!! INCREDIBLE stuff!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Good match, terrible finish.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Goldberg who?


Watch out for Regal, Asuka.

That Brit motherfucker might try to shoot on ya.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The ladder match main eventing :bjpenn


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good match with some cool sequences. But obviously takes a hit because of what it followed.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

This is NOT the main event? They don't trust Hideo.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I wasn't impressed at all by Nikki nor Ruby, especially after that awful top rope Rana. This was easily Asuka's worst big match since signing. Oh well, off to watch the WARRIORS :sashahi.*


I dunno her matches with Ember have been pretty weak in my opinion, I would put this match above them. But yea one of her weaker ones which is a shame it had some cool moments.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Velvet what?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Huh? Wait are they seriously having that tag title match main event over their world title? really?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The ladder match main eventing?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow, tag titles main eventing

3 Takeover too late


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Tag team match main eventing? The tag division deserves this, but it's a slight shame the Revival didn't get the opportunity to be one of the teams doing it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ooooohhh, the tag team titles are the main event ... something going down.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ladder match main eventing? whoa


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

missed most of the event. The crowded look hyped for UK title, might catch that one. Eric Young's match was boring me so i left for a while, then wasn't paying attention to women's match (seemed long and didn't like finish). 

Really just want to see ladder match. don't like the cast outside of Almas and Aleister Black, but i'm mad Black went over Almas at other Takeover.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Decent match. Nothing was following Bate and Dunn tho.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Weird that Ruby gets a bigger pop than Nikki


they are like right in her backyard.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Huh?

Is the ladder match main eventing? Or did something happen to the match because of Ciampa's injury.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

And we still don't know who attacked him two years ago?






Does anyone even care anymore? Oh, and it should've been Corbin.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

#NoAdamColeNoTakeover


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

Down for Tag main eventing, but they should have done this for DIY vs Revival 2. That was the perfect opportunity that made since.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I feel bad for the Revival, they should have main evented one Takeover


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I think I know where Asuka's streak may going on, I wouldn't say anything, but all who can guess it, know it could be an awesome REAL NEW ERA.(Y)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ellthom said:


> I dunno her matches with Ember have been pretty weak in my opinion, I would put this match above them. But yea one of her weaker ones which is a shame it had some cool moments.


*
I strongly disagree. Her match at the last Takeover with Ember was her best yet. I loved how they were booked as equals and no sold each other. It told a fantastic story of Asuka having to cheat to put Ember away because she finally met someone on her level:





I greatly appreciated it because it gave us a break after TWO YEARS of the monotony of Asuka squashing the entire roster. Now, with Ember injuring herself, we're back to exactly that. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Itami :fingerscrossed


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

There was like no reaction for Itami


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hideo is gonna straight up die of old age in NXT, feels like the guy has been there forever. I know injuries but fuck they should have just brought him back on the main roster isntead of going with yet another run in NXT.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Well I think Ciampa has been cleared so the ladder match should be going on last.

Holy shit at the thought of DIY main eventing, they deserve it :mark: I only wish Revival would have gotten that opportunity.

Women's match was underwhelming with a few pacing botches and as said yet another underwhelming finish to an Asuka match. If they wanted to do a double pin they should have had some crazy spot to top it off.

Bate and Dunne absolutely locked as MOTN. DIY and AOP are potential contenders but goddamn that UK title match was so fucking good. Unbelievable.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The tag main eventing?! Interesting...


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Roode obviously wins by a son in law's nose...:lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

What is this, Piano Hero?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I strongly disagree. Her match at the last Takeover with Ember was her best yet. I loved how they were booked as equals and no sold each other. It told a fantastic story of Asuka having to cheat to put Ember away because she finally met someone on her level:*


Hmm might have to re-watch but as far as I remember her best matches have been her ones with Emma and her second Bayley match. I have been pretty unimpressed with Ember Moon since she debuted. Awaiting a good match out of her so far


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Either a debut at the end or Ciampa and Gargano splitting up after the match


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Kind of surprised the tag match is the main event


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

God this guy's entrances are annoying


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Okay the graphics on the stage for roodes entrance is pretty fucking cool.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Do it, Roode.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

FINALLY a tag team match main events but just like sasha/bayley two years ago it's not the one we all wanted to get that spot.


still looking forward to the last two matches still.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Never get tired of this entrance..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roode getting a damn good reaction. :mark


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Adam Cole debuts at the end and becomes Roode's Smithers...(Y)


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

Kinda dissapointed Roode isnt main eventing and has no special entrance

Отправлено с моего A0001 через Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey @MarkyWhipwreck, with the Tag titles main eventing maybe "Blue Dragon" actually debut tonight :grin2:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Roode's entrance never ceases to be hilarious.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

GLORIOUS!

I would love to see Roode lose here (not because I'm an Itami fan) and get called up to RAW and immediately win the IC title. I have such high regard for that belt and its lineage. I believe Roode would be the perfect guy to call up to RAW, win it, defend it for, say, a year, and restore it to GLORIOUSness before putting over the next great face IC champion.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok if Adam Cole doesn't come out at the end and have a face off against Roode i'll be really disappointed.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Roode on the main roster is going to be $$$$$$ for wwe


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Roooooooooooooooo and Itami! :mark:


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Is it wrong that I want Roode to win over Itami


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

That entrance was . . . GLORIOUS! . . . BAY! BAY! (Perhaps he shows up before the night is done?)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crasp said:


> Good match, terrible finish.


Isn't that the constant on Asuka's matches?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Hey @MarkyWhipwreck, with the Tag titles main eventing maybe "Blue Dragon" actually debut tonight :grin2:


Shark & Ryle !!! :grin2:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> Isn't that the constant on Asuka's matches?


It is, she always wins with some random kick or strike and the fans are always like "wait thats it? Really?".


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMAO I thought Roode was gonna run to the back there for a second hahaha


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> It is, she always wins with some random kick or strike and the fans are always like "wait thats it? Really?".


Agree, thay gotta break that habit, I like Asuka but her matches leave much to be desired as far as endings go even her best matches have sudden endings.


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

I feel something big incoming, that nxt title match not main eventing is not for nothing

Отправлено с моего A0001 через Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This is really random, but the black mat with the white ropes just looks so fucking good.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Did he miss the first kick on purpose ?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Bobby Roode with a blockbuster ?! :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ladder match being last could been a few things:

- its cancelled
- DIY wins and celebrates
- DIY loses due to a bigger event (Ciampa turning, someone costing them the match)

No way they let AoP end Takeover.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I just can't get excited for Hideo, this just doesn't feel like a big Takeover mainevent. I just feel like this guys time has long past.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

not a good match so far


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

very slow match


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Isn't that the constant on Asuka's matches?



This was just especially obnoxious though. I like Asuka but at this point it's like they're intentionally booking her to make fans bored and frustrated in an attempt to get her heat.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hideo physique is being effected by that American diet.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Percy confusing Kobayashi with Kobashi, he is fucking useless


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

match picked up a bit in the last few minutes


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

Itami doesn't click with the WWE style it seems.

But you watch, if he gets released, he'll be back in Japan putting on MOTY contenders again.

Just an effect of the WWE bubble I guess.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> I just can't get excited for Hideo, this just doesn't feel like a big Takeover mainevent. I just feel like this guys time has long past.


It's a shame it took him this long to kick his intensity into that next gear. You'd think with his prior reputation, Itami would have had several noteworthy knockdown, drag out stiff fest performances. For a guy that gets compared to the likes of Low-Ki, Tajiri and Shibata, he just doesn't have that brutal, badass "aura" they had.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ellthom said:


> very slow match


It's Roode.. You expecting a 205 live match?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let's go, Hideo.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

NOBODY KICKS OUTTA THE FALCON ARROW


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*HE DID THE DEAL*


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

Roode losing and going to main roster?

Отправлено с моего A0001 через Tapatalk


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

It was sort of predictable that Roode and Itami's styles wouldn't mesh but oh well, this is still decent I guess. Crowd just isn't into it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dat spinebuster. :mark


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Therapy said:


> It's Roode.. You expecting a 205 live match?


Roode can make a pretty good well paced match. I like Roodes style but even for Roode this is slow... getting better now though as I write this


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh. Brock Lesnar guy is there...


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> This is really random, but the black mat with the white ropes just looks so fucking good.


Aye, it's clean and not distracting.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol at that person in the crowd 'right into the solid steel steps' 

lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still can't believe they're letting AOP main event a Takeover but they never let The Revival, i really don't get it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

stop doing injury angles for your biggest title ffs


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*"Right in the solid steel steps"* :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kickout!:fuckyeah


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This match is doing nothing for me, like ALL Bobby Roode matches


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Oh shut up Chicago


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

And there are the CM Punk chants.. Fucking marks..


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

HHH's clone kicked out unk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Apparently a producer just set up a chair in the front row...............


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

CM Punk chants muted :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

nice of the crowd to drown the cm punk chants


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Did he just slap a tooth out of Roode's mouth then?


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

GLORIOUS!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:mark: :mark: That double DDT was sweet


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Predictable outcome


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I definitely think Ciampa is turning on Gargano after they lose tonight. The question I have is do they feud on NXT or go to 205 Live and the CW division?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Eh. Boring.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The correct decision was made..


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

well the match picked up towards the end, slow start though, but I enjoyed it. Good storytelling with the injuries.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

meh, poor hideo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice ending, but I wanted Itami. :gameover


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roode should teach Asuka one or two things about how to finish a match, his matches are usually the opposite of Asuka's, normal to boring matches with great finishes


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Come on Adam Cole.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Match was quite good imo. Started very slow but got better and better bar the injury angle which made no sense.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Do heels in this company even cheat anymore? Can't think of anybody who does besides Miz.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Nice ending, but I wanted Itami. :gameover


They ain't putting it on glass man. HE needs to stay semi healthy first


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Match had me on the edge of my seat near the end and that's all that matters.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

My thoughts so far. 

- Strong Vs. EY was a fine opener. 
- UK Title match was INSANE! Guys stole the show methinks. 
- Women's 3 Way was fine, but a little clunky in spots. I really like Nikki Cross BTW. 
- Roode Vs. Itami was solid but felt like what it was...an obligatory title match with a rushed build up. 

Now lets see how the Ladder Match main event goes!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Roode should teach Asuka one or two things about how to finish a match, his matches are usually the opposite of Asuka's, normal to boring matches with great finishes


I always have found Roode is the opposite to Asuka, slow dull start that picks up at the end, where as Asuka, has a good first half and the ending is just dull


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well no Adam Cole, that sucks.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I thought the final 5 minutes were really good. Everything else was ok.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Jericho lol fpalm


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Roode will be champ at least until the Takeover before Survivor Series.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

I think Patterson and Sami hooking up after the show lmao


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I can't believe Asuka won. What nightmare for everyone


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Sign that dude next to KO to a WWE contract, dammit :vince


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No random indie guy sitting in the crowd?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Motherfucker lol when it cut to the crowd i got excited for a minute until i saw it was Owens.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

hope Zayn and Owens randomly brawl


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

sort of boring. I enjoy roode's character but i haven't really enjoyed any of his matches ... he just isn't my thing really. Itami had to show he still had it but i really don't know if he does, i don't know he needs something to make him exciting again.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Haha no Cole in sight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Really excited for this tag match and potential happenings.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I do find it funny Ohno is sitting in the crowd as if he's not apart of NXT.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

DIY are probably done after this, send em to 205


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Really excited for this tag match and potential happenings.


Cole didn't show up bro, you know what that means ? 1ST NJPW US CHAMPION BAYBAY :mark:


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Everything that happened tonight could have happened on random tapings.

Worst TakeOver


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm actually going to be sad if Ciampa turns on Gargano at the end. I really want to see them go the Raw or Smackdown as a tag team. They'll both make excellent additions to 205 if they go there as they were originally supposed to but the tag divisions (especially Smackdown's) need them far more.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

MMMMD said:


> DIY are probably done after this, send em to 205


Ooooohh, I'd love to see Gargano tear it up there.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

After tonight they really gotta start building up some new teams, and fast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Should have made it a scaffold match. :lol


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

That NXT title match sucked. Jesus, why isn't Roode capable of putting on great matches anymore?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I love Authors of Pain


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole didn't show up bro, you know what that means ? 1ST NJPW US CHAMPION BAYBAY :mark:


:mark :sodone :fingerscrossed


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> After tonight they really gotta start building up some new teams, and fast.


they need to build the whole roster


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm all the way amped for this MAIN EVENT! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Red Hair said:


> That NXT title match sucked. Jesus, why isn't Roode capable of putting on great matches anymore?


He isn't working with James Storm, Aries or Styles anymore :lol


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

The champs AOP entering in first has me convinced something big is happening. If that means some big debut or a big heel turn for Ciampa then I'm all for it. Although at the same time I hate to see them split. Ciampa and Gargano are so damn good together.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, I think they are gonna break up :vincecry


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Every time I hear Akom get announced, I think of this.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They really can't afford to lose DIY, i mean what other teams are there left if they leave? AOP and Heavy Machinery? lol.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Something big must be happening tonight if the tag teams are going on last :hmmm


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

I would die if Cole came out to interfere, then Candice LaRae came out for the save of DIY.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Good show so far. Not a big fan of this main evening. Hoping it doesn't mean AOP aren't retaining. I really dig those dudes..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ciampa is moving pretty well. Good news for the match.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm still disappointed we never got to see #DIY do something with Roode on NXT TV as a nod to their Glorious Bomb stuff.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

ellthom said:


> Someone big must be happening tonight if the tag teams are going on last :hmmm


Obviously means the Young Bucks are debuting tonight <.<


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

lmfao why did they carry it like that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How did Orton feel aboût that dive?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> They really can't afford to lose DIY, i mean what other teams are there left if they leave? AOP and Heavy Machinery? lol.


Street prophets, tm61 are back soon. 

4 teams is plenty enough for a 45 minute weekly show especially as only one team can work the champs at any one time


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Gosh Chicago just can't help themselves but act like degenerates & chant CM Punk, he doesn't care that you chant it :shrug


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

stupid fucking spot if he got hurt there


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Fans when the camera didn't pan to Adam Cole


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Not really a big "main event" feeling so far.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Fans when the camera didn't pan to Adam Cole


:trips2 was like


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

My how NXT has fallen since the days of Banks/KO, IMO.

Personally I haven't cared about NXT since.:shrug


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Not a bad ladder spot but predictable


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Think I'm ready for bed lol barely paying attention to this match

edit - ok that was a decent spot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:damn :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, I guess they are both concussed after that, holy fuck


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dunne/Bate + Adam Cole not showing up = me not giving a d*mn right now :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Announcer botch.. Oof


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Never thought I'd hear a "Psycho Killer" chant in WWE.

Before ya know it, they'll be singing the song during Ciampa's entrance.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SUPERKICK! :mark:


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lol Ellering bump


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Poor Paul Ellering took that like a champ xD


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I think that's the first bump Ellering has taken since the 80s LOL


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow... That ladder to the face.. Oof.. Nicely timed..


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

FUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCKKKKK


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

holy shit


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WOW!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That spot was pretty awesome.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Interesting camera angle.. They're just wood ladders with a flimsy metal exterior..


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

BAH GAWD THAT LADDER GOT BROKEN IN HALF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

OUCH!!!


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Jesus christ that German..


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Poor backlash having to follow this show


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Interesting camera angle.. They're just wood ladders with a flimsy metal exterior..


They've always been wood ladders, they just paint them to make it look like they are metal.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This got good really fast


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

are they chanting CM Punk or Ciampa?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

These dudes are MONSTERS.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

dat heat


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AOP wins  boring.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lol the PPV cannot end like this

some nice heat though


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ellering still selling that superkick :lol


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Cool, going bed

Happy AoP won though


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The correct decision was made..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fantastic heel heat on AOP.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Stupid ending. They were down on the ground, then all of a sudden they have jump up and work together with a super collider. Then, they take the belts off without even looking injured.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

No matter what shit people want to talk ... Lights on bright, AOP have shown the fuck up everytime. Better than the Vaudevillains or Ascension in this role. 

Imagine if AOP and Ellering was with EY and Cross as Sanity


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I liked that ending. Pretty good match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

its soo happening


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't do it, Psycho Killer.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That's a weird way to end a "PPV".. That match would have been better suited after the UK Title match..


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

This could be their NXT swan song. These two were originally advertised for 205 Live, which people seem to forget


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HEEL TURN!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kept waiting for Ĉiampa to blindside him.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

DAMMIT!
DAMMIT!
DAMMIT!
DAMMIT!
DAMMIT!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh there is it! SWERVE!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't think this turn was the right decision tbh.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

noooooo :cry


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That man save you fucker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HE DID IT!:fuckyeah :mark


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, you take a concussion on your buddy's behalf and get brutalized for it.. Life sucks..


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ciampa and Gargano in the main event scene over Ohno and Itami would be cool with me.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm not getting this.. Neither of these guys could survive as single wrestlers.. Even in NXT.. This is just weird


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh damn ok Tomato

He didn't look right when they were leaving the ring, still shocking

"Fuck you ciampa" lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

A "f*ck you Ciampa" chant, wow.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I really enjoyed that Ladder match. Fun main event! 

And CIAMPA HEEL TURN?!?! WHOA!!!! 

Nice shock ending to close on.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

DAMMIT CIAMPA! THAT'S YOUR ROOMMATE!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"FUCK YOU, CIAMPA" indeed


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Don't think this turn was the right decision tbh.


Eh, it was gonna happen sooner or later.

Damn, I got over that fast :lol

EDIT: Aaaaannnndddd Gargano's dead.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FUCK YOU, CIAMPA! :lmao


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Well the name "DIY" makes sense now I guess.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PSYCHO KILLER!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

living together is gonna be awkward now


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

thats how you get fucking heat xD


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Bad night for ol' Johnny Wrestling.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like NXT has found it's new second top heel.

Ciampa vs. Candice LeRae at TakeOver: Brooklyn.......................*BOOK THAT SHIT*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Please give Ciampa a big push as a dominate psycho heel, wouldn't mind him winning the NXT title.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Completely silly turn, but well done at least..


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Ugh, with the tag divisions on the main roster as weak as they are they break up one of the best teams in the company rather than calling them up. Oh well.


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

No Cole guys

Отправлено с моего A0001 через Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Such sympy for Gargano. Great heat for Ciampa. :drose


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Overall I thought it was a pretty weak show. A crap women's match, a throwaway match between Strong and Young and an infuriating finish for an otherwise great main event. Still, on the flip, after not really caring about any of the NXT Title matches featuring Joe or Balor, I thought Itami/Roode was the best NXT Title Match in a very, very long time even if it was far from perfect and I thought Dunne/Bate was a MOTY Contender.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I see why they left that match to last now lol


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Fantastic and completely unexpected. I think Gargano will thrive in the underdog, Sami Zayn-esque babyface role. I hope their first one on one match is at Takeover Brooklyn. Make us wait.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He saw it coming, so did we :cry


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831346559908450305


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

never turn your back on Ciampa, return of the psycho killer! yay. 

also I will wet my pants if Adam Cole shows up tomorrow night to help KO for reals, kind of glad he didn't show tonight.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Hope they use both of them right. Ciampa can be a great crazy heel while Gargano is the most likeable underdog face since Bryan.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

That made me all sad now lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Just don't see the point in breaking up an awesome Tag Team when the tag divisions on the main roster could use all the help they can get.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would be nice to see them pair Johnny and Candice up on screen, kinda like what they're doing with Eddie Edwards and his wife in Impact Wrestling. I could see her pleading with Ciampa to stop after a brutal attack, then have Ciampa take her out, not likely to happen lol but would be nice.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm having mixed feelings. They're such a great team and I'd love to see them against Usos or American Alpha. But then I fast forward to the inevitably huge grudge match at the Summerslam Takeover and I get a huge adrenaline rush just thinking about how off the charts that match will be.

I am confused on how to feel


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

[user]TD Stinger[/user] I told you Cole wasn't showing up tonight bro :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I totally sold that they were going off the air without a turn. Well done and got major heat after Gargano took that ladder bullet for him.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I thought there was a chance of the turn before the match and the spot where Gargano saved Ciampa pretty much confirmed it. I stated before the match that I'd prefer them as a team, however the turn was excellently done and I'm really excited to see how they'll follow up on this. Feels like it's been ages since we had a great post match angle on a Takeover.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

You gotta bring Candice into the fray now. The build to NXT Takeover: Brooklyn, and the match would be fucking bonkers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

All and all decent Takeover, not the best because I think the UK match broke the show. Solid opener between Strong and Young, WWE MOTY between Dunne and Bate (I didn't think they were going to top their UK tournament finals match but they did it), decent Triple Threat for the Womens Title, although unnecessary finish, Asuka burying the division once again. NXT tilte match was boring until the last 5 minutes, like all Bobby Roode's matches and the Ladder match was very good, but the post match was great, that's how you make a heel turn


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

NXT has a LOT of top fucking Heels atm. Roode, Ciampa, AOP, Drew.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

NOOOOO DAMMIT! DIY...:frown2:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

BrotherNero said:


> NXT has a LOT of top fucking Heels atm. Roode, Ciampa, AOP, Drew.


Drew isn't a heel.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

5 min before match end: Gargano takes a ladder to the mouth for Ciampa.
5 min after match: Ciampa destroys Gargano for their loss.
At first I felt this was way too soon and it really got to me because there are so many great tag feuds they could have had we haven't seen but making me feel is obviously the point so they did a very good job. If there had been a turn and I wanted it/expected it then it wouldn't have been as good so props to them.
I'm still upset though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

The old ending graphic swerve, lovely.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Drew isn't a heel.


He acts as a heel, maybe its me lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

BrotherNero said:


> He acts as a heel, maybe its me lol.


Yeah but his interactions with Cien Almas confirmed his role as a face i think, he's being booked as a bad ass face who doesn't smile alot right now.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Another great Takeover. Had its ups and downs, but it is always entertaining.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Man, we haven't had a heel turn where the guy was booed for turning in a while. That was a major success. Really wanted DIY on the main roster though


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Disappointed to see DIY break up as a team, but that heel turn was great.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Caught the last two matches. Roode vs Itami was brilliant, imo. The ending with the GTS reversal in to a double Glorious DDT was fucking awesome. 

The ladder match was insane, best ladder match I've seen in a long time. The german from Ciampa to one of the AOP through the ladder was one of the best ladder spots I can remember. Loved the bit where Gargano sacrficed himself for Ciampa, taking that hit to the face. Not sure if the heel turn was a good idea, but it was executed to perfection. The way Gargano sold it was marvelous, you noticed the state of utter shock he was in, all the while he got fucking brutalized even more. Sick table bump at the end of the beatdown.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

I remember when they did the graphic swerve when Owens turned on Zayn three years ago. Small things like that make the biggest impact and make the heel turn even more "Holy shit, what just happened"


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Great show and likely WWE PPV of the year.

Not a fan of DIY splitting SD needs them and they shouldn't be in NXT, they're not going to survive on the main roster as singles talents...

Probably will end up in the CW division.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Dinners at the Ciampa/Gargano house now:


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

So, is Tyler Bate considered some sort of wrestling prodigy??

The guy is like 20 and works better matches than guys who have been wrestling for 15+ years. When I was 20 I worked at a mall


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Reminder that the match between Gargano and Ciampa at the CWC was fantastic.



Kink_Brawn said:


> So, is Tyler Bate considered some sort of wrestling prodigy??
> 
> The guy is like 20 and works better matches than guys who have been wrestling for 15+ years. When I was 20 I worked at a mall


The UK scene is full of prodigies: Bate, Dunne, Ospreay. So many great young talent.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Is it just me or does Percy Watson barely say anything on commentary?

All I heard were Tom & Nigel.

Great show!


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

BrotherNero said:


> Reminder that the match between Gargano and Ciampa at the CWC was fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> The UK scene is full of prodigies: Bate, Dunne, Ospreay. So many great young talent.


Must be something in the water there.

Seriously though, a lot of what we know of professional wrestling today originated with British wrestling. They probably have better wrestling schools and teachers there.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

A tear rolled down my cheek when Itami was slapping the ever-loving shit out of Roode and then did the throat slash. 

My word, that's some brutality!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Is it just me or does Percy Watson barely say anything on commentary?
> 
> All I heard were Tom & Nigel.
> 
> Great show!


The only time I hear the man speak is whenever he say's that so-and-so is "fired up!" when making a comeback. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Why do people find Booby Roode matches boring? Dude is so good, and works the perfect main event style.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Strategize said:


> Why do people find Booby Roode matches boring? Dude is so good, and works the perfect main event style.


They want to complain about "indie matches having too many moves" but also only want matches with loads of moves and spots.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My favorite WWE show this year. The opener was great and the closer was strong. Really enjoyed Itami/Roode and the ASUKA match was decent. Top that Backlash.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

BrotherNero said:


> NXT has a LOT of top fucking Heels atm. Roode, Ciampa, AOP, Drew.


Is Drew a heel really? I mean, right now he just seems like a tough, take no prisoners type of guy. He seems more face to me.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

Strategize said:


> Why do people find Booby Roode matches boring? Dude is so good, and works the perfect main event style.


He's a slow starter. 

People are used to MOVEZ from the jump.

Dude is great at building to a big finish. 

Tonight's match was so good in that aspect.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> My favorite WWE show this year. The opener was great and the closer was strong. Really enjoyed Itami/Roode and the ASUKA match was decent. *Top that Backlash*.


Styles will give it one helluva effort... not so sure about everyone else. :lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

That was a great Takeover. It seems like if there's one sure thing to be good in WWE it's an NXT Takeover. 

Roddy/Young was a fun ass match. Loved that Roddy went over too. I think he needed that after losing that #1 Contender match.

UK Match WAS FUCKING AWESOME!!! Like that match got me over with both of them. I can't wait to see them duke it out again(I think they will at some point on the UK show).

Women's Match was decent. Asuka retained as expected.

Roode/Itami was good. Glad that Roode retained and I like him as a champion and I like Itami but I do think he needs more time. I do think that Drew McIntrye will take that belt from Roode at some point. 

Ladder match WAS AWESOME!!!. I heard some rumors that DIY would break up via one of them turns on each other but I didn't think it would happen. It kinda sucks because I liked them as a team and as someone else said I don't see either of them working out as Singles competitors. The best they both can do now is go into the CW Division(Although that might be the plan. Who Knows).

All in all Great Takeover. Now I'm ready for Backlash Tomorrow.



Strategize said:


> Why do people find Booby Roode matches boring? Dude is so good, and works the perfect main event style.


I think it's because his style doesn't lend itself to be exciting like say a High Flyer would. He's a very grounded and not very flashy it seems. Just my opinion.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Don't mind me... I'm going to be over here with Dunne/Bate on repeat for the rest of the evening. :mark:


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I think it's because his style doesn't lend itself to be exciting like say a High Flyer would. He's a very grounded and not very flashy it seems. Just my opinion.


That's the best part tho. You've already got your flips and spots in your other matches. Not everything has to the the same match.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Please give Ciampa a big push as a dominate psycho heel, wouldn't mind him winning the NXT title.


I agree. Even if he didn't get the title, a drawn out Ciampa-Gargano feud would be great to see. Can't remember the last time NXT had a meaningful feud that didn't revolve around a championship.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is Ellering still selling that superkick? :lol

Glad I took time from my _Twin Peaks_ re-watch to see this show. Really enjoyed it.:mark


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Strategize said:


> That's the best part tho. You've already got your flips and spots in your other matches. Not everything has to the the same match.


Won't argue with you there. It takes all kinds.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

That UK Championship match was so good, MOTN for me and the tag ladder match came into a close second for me. I almost went to tonight's show but decided against it.

Such a shame that Ember Moon was injured, she would of added that missing piece in making the women's match really good.

Like some of you guys have said, I so wish that NXT would go back to making new stars and be developmental like what it used to be. All of these indie guys that WWE has poached should be going to the main roster, it is the area where they need help is the main roster on both shows has issues along with the writing. Maybe have 3-4 indie wrestlers on NXT at a time, but it has gotten to a point where they are overwhelming the young new talent that WWE should be working on creating their own stars.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I personally think that's one of the weakest Takeovers yet.

While I appreciate the effort they went to trying to build up Roderick Strong, I still don't care about him at all. And now just because he had a baby a few weeks ago that is supposed to add something to his character? Fuck out of here, I don't care. He's, 5'10, with average mic skills, average to good in ring and very little else. There is zero x-factor at all with this guy. He's as generic as can be. Sanity I do like, however, so I was sorry to see Young lose.

Don't need to say a word about the U.K. match. MOTY candidate. Absolutely brilliant.

Women's match blew. Asuka is brilliant and everyone else in the division is either being positioned wrongly or is just shit. Couldn't care any less right now.

I thought the Roode - Itami match was good but it too lacked a spark. I just can't help but think we are seeing the last of Itami in NXT. Yeah, he's had a hard time with injuries but it just hasn't worked out. You could see even in this match they were building the tease to the GTS and the crowd just didn't give a shit. We all knew Itami wasn't winning and predictability doesn't go hand-in-hand with excitement. For what it's worth, I like Roode. I don't mind his slower pace at all, it's just this match did not have the big fight feel to it. 

The tag match was good but it suffered because of one ridiculous thing... the fucking belts were hanging ridiculously low. Not sure if it was a mistake or intentional but every time someone climbed the ladder it was comical how much the had to stall because it looked you could fucking grab the belts on your tiptoes. It was an okay match, but not anywhere near as good as the triple treat with Revival on Mania weekend. The Ciampa heel turn was very nicely done and unexpected so kudos for that ending.

Overall, I'd give it a 5/10. As far as Takeovers go, this was poor.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

T0M said:


> I personally think that's one of the weakest Takeovers yet.
> 
> While I appreciate the effort they went to trying to build up Roderick Strong, I still don't care about him at all. And now just because he had a baby a few weeks ago that is supposed to add something to his character? Fuck out of here, I don't care. He's, 5'10, with average mic skills, average to good in ring and very little else. There is zero x-factor at all with this guy. He's as generic as can be. Sanity I do like, however, so I was sorry to see Young lose.
> 
> ...


The belts were hanging low because of the ending spot where DIY had to hang off the belts and fall onto AOP's shoulders. They can't be 15 feet in the air for that.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

I liked this ending. WWE has a log jam with their tag division. Hell going to SD as a tag is a death sentence. Plus NXT could use more main event single guys.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Mr. I said:


> The belts were hanging low because of the ending spot where DIY had to hang off the belts and fall onto AOP's shoulders. They can't be 15 feet in the air for that.


Jesus, that can't be the reason. The belts hanging from such a low height had a noticeable impact on the match and it was all for one spot. That's incredibly shit.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Can someone tell me what the hell kept flying out of Bobby Roode's mouth that entire match? Was it teeth? Spit? Gum? I swear, 5-10 different things kept flying out him whenever Hideo did a hard strike.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

If they're never going to pull the trigger on Itami, then they just need to send him up to the main roster already. It was a good match, but I think that the wrong guy one (and him winning clean was a bad idea as well imo).

Also as much as I love Asuka, I don't think that she should have won here either. It just feels like giving Nikki a run with the title is the right move at this point. And you didn't even have to have Asuka eat the pin either.

Bate/Dunne was fantastic. And both men are amazing for being so young.

The heel turn was well-done.

Strong vs. EY was good, but boy does Sanity lack credibility as a threat right now, they just cannot get the job done when it counts.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

DJ Punk said:


> Can someone tell me what the hell kept flying out of Bobby Roode's mouth that entire match? Was it teeth? Spit? Gum? I swear, 5-10 different things kept flying out him whenever Hideo did a hard strike.


Spit, one of the first times he did it it landed right on his face, made me chuckle a little bit.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

So this has been my favorite NXT Takeover in a long time.

Hideo Vs Bobby delivered, and the ending was perfect, Hideo is my favorite wrestler on the roster and I was dying to see him win, but that ending just worked.

Pete Dunne Vs Tyler Bate a classic imo.

Great Tag team ladder match. The spot where Gargano took the hit for Ciampa had me emotional, which made the turn that much better.

The opening had Roderick break out his End of Heartache.

And though the women's match could have been better, I loved seeing Asuka pin them both.

So so good.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Roode is light years better than anyone on NXT as a worker. He actually knows how to work.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Easily one of the greatest prowrestling shows I've ever seen. Tied with Extreme Rules 2012 and WM XXX as the best modern WWE shows.

Loved every second! :mark:

(The women's match did drag a little)


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

We should've known.... the theme song of Takeover is "Judas".


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Why are people overrating this already lol? Takeover Orlando, San Antonio & Toronto were much better. This isn't even top 5.

Anyway, I think it was decent. I knew Adam Cole wasn't gonna debut but for some reason I kept waiting for him to show up lol. 

That's how I'd rank the matches:

*1. Pete Dunne vs Tyler Bate*
This match was fucking amazing, one of the best matches of the year. Tyler was showing what he's truly capable of, and Dunne was just being Dunne; ruthless! My guy is finally the champion, hoping for a good run now.

*2. Authors of Pain vs #DIY*
Great match, got me excited through it all, the ending sequence was pretty good as well. DIY actually made me believe that they were gonna win for a second.

*3. Ruby Riot vs Nikki Cross vs Asuka*
I enjoyed this match, but it was very clear that Asuka was gonna win, and the ending was horrible. Why was Nikki knocked out by an Enziguiri? Why did Asuka win by a basic Shining Wizard? That's not even her finisher. In fact, I don't even understand why Ruby is getting this push. But yea, the match was cool.

*4. Bobby Roode vs Hideo Itami*
It was ok. Itami carried Bobby most of the match, I like his style. But I didn't understand their "injuries", things like that happen to other superstars all the time, you don't see them "injured" lol. The ending was cool.

*5. Roderick Strong vs Eric Young*
I'm a big fan of Eric Young & Sanity but Strong really bores the hell outta me, I can't like this guy. 

As for the Ciampa heel turn, I don't really know how I feel about it, they were a good team, hopefully their feud will be interesting too. The tag team division is fucked now tho, it was already struggling, now they barely have 3 teams. 

Aleister Black deserved a match on the main card btw.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still don't get why Drew didn't have a match, you'd think by this point he'd be in some kind of a feud that could have opened the show or been in the middle somewhere. He returned at the last Takeover, i figured he'd have been in a program by now instead of still just picking up random wins with no feud in sight.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate is definitely a MOTY candidate. :mark:


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

A memorable TakeOver for me. Really good stuff overall. 

Opening match had the right result but still not sure about Strong. Quality in ring performer but a bit of a charisma vacuum. Match was decent though. 

The UK Championship match stole the show, best 1v1 match on NXT this year so far. My eyes are certainly open to the UK contingent now and will be checking out more of their stuff. 

The Women's 3 way was imo the worst NXT Women's title match I've seen at a TakeOver. Really sloppy stuff from Ruby Riot in particular who didn't look ready for a match like this I'm sorry to say, the pacing was all over the place and the finish was god awful. I don't mind seeing Asuka win again, I expected it but man that was a weak way to end it.

NXT Title match was rather slow at first really picked up by the end with stiff offense and a very decisive finish in stark contrast to the previous match. The most difficult thing NXT has right now is finding someone the crowd can get behind against Bobby Roode. That persona/entrance gets cheered to the rafters when he is meant to be heelish. 

The ladder match was full of drama and as you should always try and do, they played to the obvious strengths of both teams. Gargano sacrificing himself turned out to make a later moment that much more effective.

The turn was excellent and they used the same trick as they did for KO's turn a few years ago. Play the "copyright" symbol and you are about to switch off... WHAM! They certainly got me. They have pretty much done everything they could do as a team so I'm all for it. It may hurt their future chances on the main roster but a personal rivalry like this is what NXT has been missing for quite some time.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

DIY vs AOP was easily MOTN for me. Everything else was just kind of there. Womens match was ok, strong/Young was nice opener, Roode/Itami seemed slow to me. So a decent Takeover nothing outstanding.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Really great show. Felt like the best one they've done in a long time without actually looking back through what the other cards were. Strong/Young was meh because Eric Young is a fucking black hole and then some. I don't know if anyone watched the Who Is Roderick Strong videos but they're fantastic and I'm now a Roderick Strong fan again. That said I still didn't really care for him in this match but I like the guy again now at least. Fuck Eric Young though seriously. Also Roddy has no friends lel. Bate/Dunne was great. Reminded me of the original Dragon Gate 6 man in ROH in terms of an introduction to a new crowd on a big stage where they go out there and make themselves stars in one match. I think I slightly preferred their original UK Title match, largely because of that crowd being 100% behind Bate but this was at worst right behind it. Crowd really made this one too actually but in a different way. Womens 3 way was meh. It definitely felt like a Nikki/Ruby TV match with Asuka thrown in to make the finish a non factor. Also made it hard to get over Asuka's new swagger. I feel like I've seen enough Ruby Riot now to say that she's not good and not have to eat crow on it later. Itami/Roode I thought was brilliant. Itami needed a big performance to remind people how good he can be and I thought he gave it here. Awesome looking slaps and kicks. It definitely at least reminded me of what I liked about him before NOAH became garbage. Also I love Nigel referencing all these old ROH matches. Loved how the match was layed out for Itami to be on top for the majority of it despite being the babyface. He needed that to allow him to come across as an ass kicker and to balance out the outcome. It also put Roode over way more than him working a dominant FIP segment would have. Instead he got his ass kicked and still found a way to come out on top with one arm. Really great example of how to have a clean finish where both the heel and the babyface get big rubs from the match. Roode's selling was brilliant. Itami needed a bigger catalyst for the leg injury than dropkicking the steps but the intention was cool and it had a nice payoff. MOTN for me but this, Bate/Dunne and the main event were all ****+ and very likely be a top 10 WWE match at the end of the year. Main event was great as well. I have to give Gargano and Ciampa big credit because I hated them at first but they turned me around and had a great run as a team. I sighed when they did the turn because they'll both be a lot better off together and WWE need good teams and them as singles guys are ten a penny right now. Plus it's what they always do, short run as a team and then split. Barely any teams becomes mainstays anymore and that's sad. But in isolation out of context it was a super angle. And that heat! I wish there was a spot in the match where you could go back and be like oh yeah that's what flipped Ciampa's switch but I don't think there ever was. Will be good to have a serious blood feud in NXT not based around a title though because I'm struggling to remember them even having a big non title gimmick match. I worry for both after the program is done though but the program itself should be hot. Match itself was great, especially so by modern Ladder Match standards. They also managed to work a match full of ladder spots that felt original which is the biggest reason why Ladder Matches suck these days. The double dive looked terrifying the way they both flipped over on the landing. I fucking squealed at Gargano getting his head taken off with the ladder shot. Gargano taking the bullet for Ciampa ruled too and made the post match hurt even more. Suplex that fucking DESTROYED that ladder made me yell out too. Finish was super too. Loved Ellering being dragged out with his fist raised. Loved AoP losing their shit at Ellering getting kicked in the face too. AoP have always been good since they debuted and had a super TV match with DIY but they were big guys with no Indy reputation so naturally everyone decided they sucked and now they've had a super series with DIY and now people think differently. Which happens all the time with big guys in WWE now. They're super though. Legit terrifying ass kickers with no reason at all to like them and an uncomfortably adorable love for their manager. If Heavy Machinery can work a longer match and do a decent job selling them I'm pumped for that series.*


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Very strong show. I thought Roddy had his breakout here and personally it was my MotN. Ciampa's heel turn was brutal but given that they work so well as best friends and the fact that Ciampa won't be able to back up that beat down with the necessary acting and mic work, I hate it already. Still an awesome main event though.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I was out of town and I'm just watching this show now and I'm up to the Itami/Roode match and HOLY SHIT MASTER BATE AND PETE DUNNE WERE FUCKING AMAZING!!!


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

@Donnie that UK match was another prime example of wrestling wankery IMO. Both guys are talented, especially for their age, but if they can manage to get out of the "every step I take is to impress the nerds" mindset then maybe they can probably equate to something other than being two less obnoxious Will Ospreay's. These types of matches exist just to tug each other off, and to let all the fans tug each other off when they talk about all the cool spots and moves. But I mean what I said, they're very talented and just need to be less self-absorbed in their wrestling style. Take a moment out, do something other than a choreographed sequence the fans are going to applaud for, piss someone off if you're the bad guy, etc.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Oxi X.O. said:


> @Donnie that UK match was another prime example of wrestling wankery IMO. Both guys are talented, especially for their age, but if they can manage to get out of the "every step I take is to impress the nerds" mindset then maybe they can probably equate to something other than being two less obnoxious Will Ospreay's. These types of matches exist just to tug each other off, and to let all the fans tug each other off when they talk about all the cool spots and moves. But I mean what I said, they're very talented and just need to be less self-absorbed in their wrestling style. Take a moment out, do something other than a choreographed sequence the fans are going to applaud for, piss someone off if you're the bad guy, etc.


They pissed you off it seems, so mission accomplished and no time wasted.
:costanza3


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Bate/Dunn was a great match but there way too many big spots kicked out of.


----------



## juzthyde (Sep 21, 2015)

Hideo vs Roode match was good imo. Hideo pay tribute to Shibata by using his corner dropkick and penalty kick.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

I've found myself really going back and forth on that heel turn from Takeover a lot since Saturday, which I suppose in itself is a good thing. 

I tried to articulate my feelings but it came out really rambly and I'm sorry, but my argument basically boils down to the fact that, while I still feel like #DIY have SO MUCH left to do as a tag team, so much more than they ever could as singles wrestlers that almost makes it perfect in itself. If they had done everything they could do as a tag team and then the heel turn came, it'd be so much more transparent that they'd basically ran out of ides for them and turned them heel to keep things fresh. 

For the same reasoning, I'm more emotionally invested in #DIY than I am anyone in WWE and I really can't put an exact finger on why but I suppose a big part of that is seeing them be two of the best damn wrestlers on the planet, always come so close and then miss it by an inch. The frustration and anger it causes and the heartbreak I feel for them, hats off WWE, while it may be negative emotions at least WWE makes me feel something, which it so rarely does. It also makes it so easy to get Ciampa, even if we may hate him for it, as there is actual story and build for this turn really unlike anything in WWE in such a long time.


----------



## CB Wanalaya (Nov 26, 2011)

I was there live, and the show completely rocked. 

As for Itami/ Roode, I was wondering how it came off on TV because, in the arena, it was pretty quiet throughout. As supposed to all the other matches where the crowd was very vocal. Either way it's great to see all the praise this match got. They both worked their asses off.

Although Bate and Dunne tore the roof off the place, holy moly.


----------



## Master of the DDT (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm about halfway through the card and just finished watching the Women's Triple Threat match - fantastic card so far. 
Dunne and Bate was fantastic.
Asuka is simply amazing... (and INCREDIBLY HOT!!!!!) 
The only thing I'm not enjoying is Percy Watson's infrequent and useless commentary.


----------

